# Puppy stakes



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What a great lookin' doggie! Love that last picture  Tally shares some good genes~


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Was that a Sweepstakes class? What show? Pretty boy!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, those could almost be pictures of Rookie. Especially that last one. Looks just like him!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

mdoats said:


> Wow, those could almost be pictures of Rookie. Especially that last one. Looks just like him!


 Rookie has top model blonde- so many highlights and different shades. His picture on the head shots thread shows it. Imagine if you could bottle Rookie's color and sell it to humans?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey! was that in Sherbrooke??


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Very handsome! I hope he does well!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just beautiful


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy. And looks like a winner to me


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Will Tally, Gabe, and Eve all darken to the color of their ears, or is that an old wives tale. All three littermates have identical coloring- blonde with darker gold ears. I am so curious if they will change colors and at what age??


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is in Quebec- Gabe belongs to his breeder, Mary Dickinson Wood.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is unbelievably beautiful!!!
What breeder did they come from?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You just answered my question. : )


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, went to their website. They do alot of breedings!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They do seem to- some their girls live as pets with area families after they get titled, and then return to have a litter. I am not sure about how this works. Some are co-owned with Hyvalle, Nautilus, Sunnybrae, and other breeders, and live there.Lastly, mother and married daughter each have their own houses, facilities, etc, so it is really two breeders in one. The dogs are all housedogs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> That is in Quebec- Gabe belongs to his breeder, Mary Dickinson Wood.


I was at that show! So many beautiful Goldens!! I was busy in the obed ring, but while waiting would try to catch a glimpse of the Goldens.
Libertys crate was just off camera left! Think the handlers name was Phyllis?? Also got to watch Graeme Burdon show......his team was a well oiled machine!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> I was at that show! So many beautiful Goldens!! I was busy in the obed ring, but while waiting would try to catch a glimpse of the Goldens.
> Libertys crate was just off camera left! Think the handlers name was Phyllis?? Also got to watch Graeme Burdon show......his team was a well oiled machine!!


I hope Liberty had a great show!

Tally's mom finished up her championship- so it was a good weekend for them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I hope Liberty had a great show!
> 
> Tally's mom finished up her championship- so it was a good weekend for them.


I wish I could have seen more  
I didnt even have time to look at the catalog!!

She (we) did! - earned her Canadian CD in three straight shows - 1st in all shows...very good weekend indeed!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> I wish I could have seen more
> I didnt even have time to look at the catalog!!
> 
> She (we) did! - earned her Canadian CD in three straight shows - 1st in all shows...very good weekend indeed!


Wow! Congratulations to you- that is a high-achieving weekend.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

4pt major








3 pnt major










Here is Tally, Gabe Jr, and Eve's dad Striker at their age, winning a 4 point major in Framingham over some really good dogs from the midwest as well as New England. The other two pics are from different shows a bit older.What the pictures never show about Striker is his great eye/mouth coordination for catching tennis balls in the air, as well as his funny sense of humor. He is such an attentive,gentle, amusing boy who is always waiting for the good times to start and eyeing Grady's (their 7th grade age son)lacrosse stick in hopes of a game. I love Striker- just burying your face in that coat is like hugging a cloud.








(at Cheshire)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> I was at that show! So many beautiful Goldens!! I was busy in the obed ring, but while waiting would try to catch a glimpse of the Goldens.
> Libertys crate was just off camera left! Think the handlers name was Phyllis?? Also got to watch Graeme Burdon show......his team was a well oiled machine!!


What makes Grame Brudon so famous? I hear his name lots. I s he a great handler? Yes, that is Phyllis.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous and all those progeny are also.
They have alot of dogs but sounds like a good set up with them all being family house dogs.

I don't think I'd want to be one where the dogs lived with me but went off to shows with others all the time. I'm pretty protective of my dogs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Someone on GRF uses him as a handler.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would like to know more about handlers.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> What makes Grame Brudon so famous? I hear his name lots. I s he a great handler? Yes, that is Phyllis.


I've used Graeme as a handler & he does an excellent job (that's him in profile picture with Nyg @ 9 months). He does a great job grooming as well. Most importantly, Nygel just loves him! He handled Nyg in London, Ont for 9 points in 2 days. The only problem is that he's tough to get as he is so popular (especially with goldens). With only having (1) boy in the ring & not attending many shows, handlers tend to be more committed to handling dogs who will provide a longer future for them and I don't blame them one bit as it's their bread & butter. At the London show, Nyg was handed off to John Griffith, Jennifer Rumazki and Colin Brownlee due to conflicts. 

Colin Brownlee showed Nyg to his Championship in Windsor, Ont. Colin was great, Nyg loves him and he had committed to showing Nyg until he got his Championship - I agreed as he was showing another Golden dog. After Nyg got his points, he was shown by Allison Cowie who, again, did a nice job and beat Colin's boy. 

Yes, Nyg has been handled by a number of professional handlers and all did great jobs. Did the handler make a difference as to the judge's decision - it didn't seem to make any at all as he won under all of the various handlers. I also think it's great that he adjusts to all handlers - Allison said that he's a "push button dog" & I had to ask about that one. Apparently it means that he does what needs to be done for whoever handles him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gwen said:


> I
> 
> Colin Brownlee showed Nyg to his Championship in Windsor, Ont. Colin was great, Nyg loves him and he had committed to showing Nyg until he got his Championship - I agreed as he was showing another Golden dog. After Nyg got his points, he was shown by Allison Cowie who, again, did a nice job and beat Colin's boy.
> .


That is really intersting- and I hear ther pride too that he then turned around and beat Colin's boy. Your dog is a stunner! Pam and Mark Derosiers, I have noticed, show quite a few local dogs but I dont know who they are either except by name.

My learning curve is huge, and it is so helpful to hear your answer.

A push button horse/pony is the opposite of a one person horse, a horse who makes everyone look great by knowing his job and doing beautifully on automatic pilot. 

Must be gratifying to have a push button show dog.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> That is really intersting- and I hear ther pride too that he then turned around and beat Colin's boy. Your dog is a stunner! Pam and Mark Derosiers, I have noticed, show quite a few local dogs but I dont know who they are either except by name.
> 
> My learning curve is huge, and it is so helpful to hear your answer.
> 
> ...


The ironical thing is that I really didn't do much with Nyg - he just loves the ring! I'm just very fortunate for all the assistance that Connie, Ambertru Golden Retrievers from Pembroke, Ontario gave me. Not only did she pick the right boy for me but she was there to help me get a handler, give me assistance with choosing shows & helping me with all of the conformation jargon. Yes, I'm a newbie & Nyg is my first Champion. But am I addicted, YES!!!!! but I still have LOTS of learning to do!

We are planning on getting our next boy puppy from Connie & have great hopes for her litter due June 12th - yes that's only 2 days away!!!!!  The litter is a duplicate of Nyg's breeding so we're hoping for another Nyg! :crossfing


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations in advance on the upcoming new hopeful, and thanks so much for the pm.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gabe is doing so well and is closing in on his Ch. turns out he will be shown in the states by Pam and Mark Desrosiers bc they did such a nice job finishing Tally, Gabe& Eve's father. I am going to try and make as many of these shows as I can to soak in the learning!

Tally's little family is Can CH Goldiva's Play N Hard To Get (Gracie),Goldiva's Dancin' N The Moonlight (Gabe), and Goldiva's Midsummer Night's Dream(Eve) if anyone sees them out and about and has time to cheer for them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Jill...I got my program for the PVKC show in Cumberland...

Saturday - 
Goldens are in Ring 4 at 1:00pm (Jean Fournier) 
(I will actually be able to watch them on Saturday - Libby will be done showing by then.... Maybe I'll get a chance to meet you!)

Sunday-
Ring 5 @ 8:30am on (Mary Deisem)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm pretty excited about this! I bet we will get to meet. This is when one of those Golden Retriever Forum Tshirts would come in handy for ID purposes.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Hey! was that in Sherbrooke??


Are you referring to the Sherbrooke shows in Quebec back in April? if so London was there, she won the open bitch class on the first day and we think she would have had the points if I hadn't let her get too chubby.. she took third in the 12-18 month class at the speciality on the second day.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That was the Sherbrooke show- Gracie finished her Can Champion that day as well (Tally's mom), so you probably saw her! She is Goldiva's Play N Hard to Get. Gabe is Goldiva's Dancin' N The Moonlight; he just came home from Canada, and tomorrow evening, he is hitting the road with Mark Derosiers to try for his American Ch.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME, how did the show go for you?

Out and about, I really liked this dog yesterday

15 SUNNYGLEN FEATHER RIVER RUN'R UD SH OA OAJ. SR 11611801. 10-08-03
By Ch OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight - Ch Tahnee's Last Resort.
Owner: Louis & Karen Scotti., Columbia, CT 062371126. Breeder: Teresa Stremlau.
(Pamela Desrosiers, Agent).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> LibertyME, how did the show go for you?
> 
> Out and about, I really liked this dog yesterday
> 
> ...


LOL-thanks  Although I did not breed him, I did breed his mom and Theresa and I talked about this breeding. I have always loved Yogi and was so pleased when the breeding turned out so well. This boy is apparently doing fairly well in conformation.

His sister just had a litter out of this guy:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=83434

Their mother had her WC and was also an Outstanding Dam. Theresa is a wonderful breeder.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's good to see the talented dogs who bring it on in conformation and also participate in a cornucopia of other activities. Did Tahnee's Last Resort live with you? I think my mom's Twin Beau- D golden had your dogs in her pedigree, but I might remember wrong. Our Twin Beau D girl Acadia was by TB-D Montego Bay, but I think theirs had a Tahnee dog as great grampa named Xmas Cordial? I better check with my mom, so I can tell you the exact parents. We are such a golden family - 4 generations of Golden lovers, though not showing them. More, they go absolutely everywhere with us all as best friends and fellow adventurers. My grandpa was editor of a newspaper in a smallish town, and he was famous for having his golden in the office. Even right after college, I only signed my first contract to teach English at Kingswood- Oxford School in Connecticut after making sure it was written down plainly that my golden Joplin could come to class and sports practice. To this day, I always have a golden with me at work and play. (except for restaurants- boo hoo.)

Did anyone see the pretty puppy bitch, Pippa (Friday's Boop Oop a Doop?)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> It's good to see the talented dogs who bring it on in conformation and also participate in a cornucopia of other activities. Did Tahnee's Last Resort live with you? I think my mom's Twin Beau- D golden had your dogs in her pedigree, but I might remember wrong. Our Twin Beau D girl Acadia was by TB-D Montego Bay, but I think theirs had a Tahnee dog as great grampa named Xmas Cordial? I better check with my mom, so I can tell you the exact parents. ..............
> 
> Did anyone see the pretty puppy bitch, Pippa (Friday's Boop Oop a Doop?)


Hi Laura,

Nikkie (Ch. Tahnee's Last Resort) lived with her owner, Theresa Stremlau. And yes, Ch. Tahnee Tupelo Xmas Cordial OS was my heart boy  I lost him on his 14th birthday in 2005, and miss him still. He spent a year out on East Coast, living with Berna Welch, who took care of him and loved him as if he were her own.

I haven't seen Pippa in person but Deb is just thrilled with her and how well she is doing. Pippa goes back to Bond (and thus my Scout) and Hobo on her mother's side, and her father is Ch. Nautilus Purple Passion.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bond was a dog my mother absolutely _loved_, but I didnt put two and two together until now. Tahnee Tupelo Xmas Cordial must have been your pride and joy! How did you chose the his name- I love the stories behind names. Do you have a Scout son or daughter with you now? I wrote to Deb the other day inquiring about her upcoming Mulder litter, but I dont know her personally so not sure if I'll hear back or not. I had fun watching Pippa show last weekend- for a youngster, she surely understands the look-at-me something extra needed in the ring- and her motion is knockout. Pretty pup, for sure, and I bet she will go far.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Bond was a dog my mother absolutely _loved_, but I didnt put two and two together until now. Tahnee Tupelo Xmas Cordial must have been your pride and joy! How did you chose the his name- I love the stories behind names. Do you have a Scout son or daughter with you now? I wrote to Deb the other day inquiring about her upcoming Mulder litter, but I dont know her personally so not sure if I'll hear back or not. I had fun watching Pippa show last weekend- for a youngster, she surely understands the look-at-me something extra needed in the ring- and her motion is knockout. Pretty pup, for sure, and I bet she will go far.


Scout was a wonderful boy, with one of those to die for temperaments and a gorgeous body to boot  There were 4 puppies in his litter, I think, and I had a puppy party to evaluate them and pick which one I wanted to keep. There were 2 boys and 2 girls, and my heart was set on a girl. My friend Patti Kolesar (Pugs and Brussels Griffons) who started out in goldens came over to help with the evaluation. The two girls were very similar overall, and both were very nice, so I had decided to grow both of them out. Patti put Scout up on the table, was very quiet, examined him, put him on the ground to watch him move, scooped him up and said "This puppy is virtually perfect-I can't find anything wrong with him!" I persuaded her to take him home. The theme was Christmas food/drink, after their Dad Ch. Carlin's Holiday a Xmas Carol. The two girls became (Ch) Tahnee Xmas Cinnamon Spritz and her sister, Tahnee Xmas Sugar Cookie (their mother was Ch. Tupelo Tahnee Tuff Cookie). Pattie just couldn't come up with a name, and so I just sort of threw out the name Xmas Cordial.

Patti and Ray were more into the toy dogs at that point (and still are, very successfully) and Scout's puppy coat was hard to handle, so he wasn't out much as a puppy. And then he hit adolescence-oh my! I have a picture somewhere of him at 2 years of age. We were on the way to get his hips done and I wanted a pic of him. He was all neck, skinny body, no rib spring, no coat except a few stringy feathers floating around, and a big head! I could see the potential but knew it was going to take a while 

Patti and Ray ended up giving him back, as they really wanted to concentrate on the toys and felt bad leaving Scout home all the time. Once he came back, it was as though he had never left. When he was a little over 3, he went out to be shown and never looked back! He finished quickly and was specialed for a while, but his heart wasn't in it. All he wanted was to be home, so I brought him home.

Looking back at that pic of him as a 2 year old, I can only shake my head! He sure fooled us, as he ended up with a wonderful body, great rib spring and lung capacity, and yes, more hair than any dog had a right too, probably his biggest fault.

He was such a loving, calm dog. At a mall doggy day, he contentedly spent most of the day on the floor of the mall being hugged by a little girl for hours, patiently taking in her hugs and kisses, and letting her walk him up and down in front of our set up. Another friend had picked him up from a show for me and while she was ex-ing him in the front yard, a neighbor stopped by with their handicapped daughter in their big van. The girl had CP I think, and was in a kind of reclining wheelchair, with oxygen. She wanted to pet "the big puppy" and so Lori nervously took him over to the van. He climbed in with no hesitation, looked at the wheel chair and the oxygen equipment and very carefully put his front legs and head onto her lap. She was so thrilled she could not contain herself, and her parents were teary eyed. 

I miss him so much still. Creed (my avatar) is his great-nephew and Hilton is both his great-niece and his granddaughter. I have some frozen semen of his however, so hopefully there will be another Scout kid in my not too distant future


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, it was so much fun to read more about your Scout! Thanks for taking the time to share with us. I knew he was your heart dog, and I knew he was a great one. I have spotted his name in so many fine pedigrees. But now I feel like I got to know him a little bit. : He just sounds like everything you could ask for from a golden. I'm glad you still have frozen semen, and hope you do get the closest thing to him again someday. :wavey:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Linda I loved reading about your boy....thank you for taking the time to share. He sounds like a wonderful dog.

Do you think people rush their dogs into the ring too soon and give up when they dont perform they way they had hoped? Or is it typical for males to be held out of the ring until they are 3ish and physically matured?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I do think that sometimes people are in a rush and don't understand that dogs, especially, can take a long time to mature. You do see a lot of brags-did "x" before 14 months of age, etc. While I think that is wonderful for those people and their dogs, I do think it encourages a mindset of "the sooner, the better."

Both Scout and his son Clipper continued maturing until almost 6 years of age. I think that each was at their prime between 6 and 8 years of age.

Creed will be 3 the end of this month, and I am now looking to get him and "test the waters." He looks so much better than he did just a year ago


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> What makes Grame Brudon so famous? I hear his name lots. I s he a great handler? Yes, that is Phyllis.


Graeme is a great handler! the dogs adore him! Emily his daughter does a nice job as well! must be in the genes! Definetly my 1st choice for sending my dogs out if I can't handle them myself!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> Graeme is a great handler! the dogs adore him! Emily his daughter does a nice job as well! must be in the genes! Definetly my 1st choice for sending my dogs out if I can't handle them myself!!!


"Team Graeme" looked like a well oiled machine!!
No one looked stressed....yes, hurried with juggling dogs....but not freaked out! LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am not very sentimental about anything except horses and dogs- so reading your story about Scout made me teary-eyed. I love that he went through a stage where he didnt look like the dog he would become, and also that he was a homebody who wanted to be with you. Won't it be amazing to have a Scout puppy on the ground once again?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am not very sentimental about anything except horses and dogs- so reading your story about Scout made me teary-eyed. I love that he went through a stage where he didnt look like the dog he would become, and also that he was a homebody who wanted to be with you. Won't it be amazing to have a Scout puppy on the ground once again?



Yes-I can't wait. I only have 3 good straws (and about 30 poor quality), so they will be carefully used  One good straw produced 8 or 9 puppies several years ago, even after Customs opened the container and let it half thaw :doh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Can I just ask- what did you say to Customs!!!!! It just absurd that they did that- but phew- 9 puppies anyway.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Woo hoo- Gabe is out there setting the world on fire. He won a huge class of really nice dogs and won a smaller class too the weekend before, and is well on his way. It is pretty exciting- my first time watching a dog finish from birth to champion, and I am not even close to blase. It is fun.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Can I just ask- what did you say to Customs!!!!! It just absurd that they did that- but phew- 9 puppies anyway.


I didn't talk to customs but I am pretty sure the bitch owner had a LOT to say


----------

